# Anna Ermakova in bikini soaking up the sun while on holiday with friends in Porto Cervo, Sardinia - August 1, 2017 (48x)



## Mandalorianer (5 Aug. 2017)

​


----------



## pectoris (5 Aug. 2017)

wow...die kleine hat ja nen megabody. wenn nur dieses "boris-face" nicht wäre.


----------



## Tittelelli (5 Aug. 2017)

die sieht aus wie Millionen auch. Ohne den Namen Becker wäre sie ein niemand.


----------



## Sethos I (5 Aug. 2017)

pectoris schrieb:


> wow...die kleine hat ja nen megabody. wenn nur dieses "boris-face" nicht wäre.



....stimmt genau.....:thumbup:


----------



## comatron (6 Aug. 2017)

pectoris schrieb:


> wow...die kleine hat ja nen megabody. wenn nur dieses "boris-face" nicht wäre.



Aber ein klein wenig hübscher als Boris ist sie schon.


----------



## pappa (6 Aug. 2017)

Ich finde sie schon sehr viel hübscher als Boris. Außerdem hat sie mit ihren 17 Jahren einen tollen Körper.


----------



## goods (7 Aug. 2017)

wunderschön die kleine


----------



## Rambo (8 Aug. 2017)

Super hübsch, die Kleine!
:thx::thumbup:


----------



## leorules (8 Aug. 2017)

Eine wirklich hübsche, aber das Gesicht  macht alles kaputt!


----------



## maxmuster2012 (1 Jan. 2021)

Hat die Bilder noch jemand?


----------



## milfhunter (1 Jan. 2021)

maxmuster2012 schrieb:


> Hat die Bilder noch jemand?



Ändere die URL von .org mal auf .to, dann kannst Du die Bilder sehen!


----------



## Bausa (1 Jan. 2021)

Danke für die Bilder.... schade bei so einem Vater


----------



## maxmuster2012 (1 Jan. 2021)

Gollum schrieb:


> ​




Hab ich mal gemacht ;-)


----------



## tmadaxe (11 Jan. 2021)

ja, ihr Körper ist schon toll, vor allem in ihren drallen Arsch würde ich gerne mal eindringen


----------



## Frogstar (15 Jan. 2021)

Sie ist schon ein wenig special interest, aber der Körper hat was.


----------



## badman42 (15 Jan. 2021)

super schön.


----------



## 004711 (23 Jan. 2021)

Der Körper ist nicht schlecht aber im Gesicht sieht man immer auch ihren Vater und den mag ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Lone*Star (26 Jan. 2021)

...ist wie Boris,nur mit Hupen dran  :thx:


----------

